# Percutaneous pinning or intramedullary rodding of humerus



## nabernhardt (Sep 26, 2012)

needing help please with the CPT code came up with 24505?  not sure if that is correct though

PROCEDURE: The patient was taken to the OR and placed in a supine position. General endotracheal intubation achieved without complication. The right upper extremity was prepped and draped in a normal sterile fashion. Closed reduction was achieved using fluoro. The fracture was unstable. I used two Steinman pins to provide stability and fixation. We used live fluoro.
These were placed intramedullary and advanced as far as the Steinman pins could. These did provide inherent stability and kept the length, rotation, and angle in a relatively anatomic position. We did inject an autologous hematopoietic injection (PRP) into the fracture site. The pins were
placed subcutaneously just underneath the skin. A very sterile compressive wrap was applied.


----------

